# First Time Kidding!



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

My first post! 

This will be our first time kidding. My daughters are 11 & 6 and together bought a starter herd consisting of 2 three year old registered colored Boers for 4-H. (Of course, I couldn't be left out, so I bought a weanling She won't be bred until this fall.) The breeder escorted each lady to see the Mr. so they are pretty sure on due dates. 

The first one due is Willow. She has had 2 sets of triplets unassisted & raised them all, we're hoping the same thing happens. Her estimated due date is 2/14/18. 

The second is Trinket. She had a single her first year, and twins last year (maybe I have that backwards?) but both births were unassisted & she's an extremely good mother. Her due date is 2/22/18. 

You'll have to forgive me, the recent blizzard has left everyone/thing a little messy & haggard. Only have 1 pic on hand, this was Willow last night. More pictures to follow! 

I should add, I have some experienced goat friends nearby that have been so reassuring! I'm a nervous nelly!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Willow is beautiful! I love that name. (Well, I should, one of my little sisters is named Willow)

I can’t wait for baby pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.

Welcome glad you are here. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

That's a hunk a snow. Where you at?


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh yes! We are located in eastern Nebraska. About an hour and a half straight west of Omaha.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Uncooperative Willow









Trinket due 2/22









Trinket due 2/22


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck, can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful does! Willow's udder is huge! Poor mama, I can't imagine how it will look when she is strutted/full! 

Do you have pictures of the sire? If not, is he colored or traditional? Hopefully you get lots of fun color!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

I do have a picture of Dad!









The girls like their color so hopefully we get some loud babes for fair!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Oops. That's my does' sure above! This guy is the papa to the pending kids as well as my weanling.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Both are so handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice goats


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Still waiting oh-so-patiently. Willow likes her stall, she goes in quite willingly at night. I am hoping to have a week between her & Trinket so I only have to have 1 stall set up, but we're ready for 2 if need be. (And we have a mini-donk in a foaling stall too!) Did pedicures yesterday, first time I've ever trimmed goat hooves, found a lot of good help searching here! Have another question.... do you ever get less nervous about kidding? I find the more research I do while waiting, the more terrified I am!


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh wow she is gonna have some amazingly beautiful kids! Can’t wait to see them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I never get less nervous at kidding time. I always stress out with worry.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> No, I never get less nervous at kidding time. I always stress out with worry.


How very reassuring! :lolgoat:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I do get a little bit nervous. Mostly only for first time moms and does that have never kidded with me before. I'm totally fine with the old timers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I worry about all mama's to be, first timers to older does.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

So...... today it was snowing. Again. So Willow stayed in her overnight stall all day. I get a call from a friend who checked her this afternoon that she was slamming into the gate so hard it was bent. This is old school steel welded heavy panels.... yep. Completely bowed. I let her out with the other 2 & she snuggled with Trinket (due 2/22) & was making low sounds to her & kept rubbing her nose over Trinkets face & poll. Super weird.

She has what can only be described as a voracious appetite, so I assume she didn't like the other girls looking at her feeder that was hanging on said gate?

Her udder isn't tight, nipples aren't full yet, but I feel she's dropped some more if it's possible. She's not due until the 14, but we've been doing night checks for a week. I may double up on them now?

Also.... ketosis research has me a major hypochondriac. I swear her urine & feces smells sweet... going to head to the pharmacy tomorrow just to ease my mind.

Officially questioning why I thought this would be a fun experience  ha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting ketones strips, is good to do.

Goats hate it when another goat is taunting them from the other side of the fence. 
If you want to pen her up at night, have her away from the fence of others. 
If she wants a buddy have one in there or if she rather be alone, let her.

I start checking 1 week prior to kidding date.
I go out 1 x a night. 
But if I see a goat that is acting closer or showing first signs, I may go out every 2 hours. 
If I know she is starting labor, pawing, discharge, I stay there or go out every 15 to 30 minutes depending on how far into the process she is.

The Doe's body goes through a lot of change just before kidding. 
They can drop a bit around the tailhead, flanks first, then you will see dropped off the sides, when you are standing behind the doe. She may appear to have less belly there all of a sudden. If she is still way up on her sides, she isn't quit ready yet.
When they are ready to kid, you won't feel her ligs, her tail will flop really weird, you may see a clear long amber tube color discharge. 
That say's kids are on their way. 

Sometimes you may not see all these, but if the goat is nesting, getting up and down it is time. 

Head pressing, standing all night are pre-labor signs.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you! I'll get updated pictures tonight. I really appreciate everyone's help... I'm learning a TON on all of these different posts!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

meganmts said:


> Officially questioning why I thought this would be a fun experience  ha!


Lol. It's totally worth it once you have kids on the ground


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Here we are today. This is day 143 for Willow, her udder is definitely filling but still isn't tight. Nipples have filled a lot since yesterday. The sun finally decided to appear so out she went, she seemed to love soaking up some sunshine. She favors her left hind a lot, it's gotten progressively worse as she's gotten farther along, so much to the point her spine looks curved & to me her left side seems atrophied. Vet thinks it's arthritis, I don't know what to think but I feel for her.

She's kidded unassisted twice before, both sets of triplets & she raised them all. Last year she was 3 days early. I'm praying she kids unassisted this time & 1 would be a blessing as long as it's healthy!

Please let me know what you see, I'm loving the learning! Thanks!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

And not to be left behind, Trinket has developed an udder out of nowhere. This is day 136 for her. She had twins the first time & a single last year, both unassisted & is noted as a great mother. This gal will be my daughter's 4-H senior doe at fair, really praying for some gorgeous girls out of her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her hip looks off, did she get slammed hard at one time or caught in something?

I wonder if her hip is shattered or broken.
She has to be in a lot of pain.

Get an xray.

If it is broken or shattered, she will be in tremendous pain birthing.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't believe she was slammed or caught anywhere here, she's top dog. She had a slight limp in November when we got her off the trailer (8 hour ride) but it was barely noticeable up until the last few days. She has no tenderness in the area & didn't protest much for a pedicure last weekend. The vet has checked her out again today & feels its arthritis that is magnified by the cold snap we're going through again. I'm hoping that's all we're looking at... we're pretty attached to her already & she's the 11 year old's goat.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Got twins last night. All appears to be well, found them as she was cleaning them both off. Boy is up & strong but won’t latch, did get colostrum to him via bottle. Strong dude. Girl was slow getting up & managed to nurse from Mom with help but hasn’t seemed to have an appetite from there on. Couldn’t get her to suck anything overnight. Moms bag is soooo huge & soooo low, I’m very frustrated trying to get babies to find the dinner table. And exhausted. But they sure are cute.... & Willow is extremely patient & persistent, a great mom. Ok... off for round 4....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give them B complex orally.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Mama is walking a lot better & standing square now that the twins are here. Baby girl is doing a pretty good job nursing now, still have to help support the teat for her mouth though. Baby boy is drinking from a bottle for now, he just can't figure out he has to go down to get food. We will start that process tonight. And take better pics. Got them a shot & hoping to see baby girl a little more energized in a couple hours. For now, I'm just happy they figured out how to go in & out of the warming barrel! Saw them both poop a couple times & saw baby girl urinate. I'd say looking good? Still nervous! Lol! Thanks all for any input, this new goat Mom really appreciates it! 
Boy is standing in pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing well and mama too.

Adorable babies, you must be proud.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are just beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Emil & Scribbles


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! :kid2::kid3:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome names - congratulations!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations! They're gorgeous!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks all! We’re a tad in love. They seem to be nursing well now though they favor one side. It’s supposed to be in the 40’s today so hopefully they can go play outside a bit! Finally got a scale that works, so at 2 days old Emil is 12# & Scribbles is 10. Need to get them kicked out of the kidding stall & get Trinket moved in. She’s due 2/22 & is starting to act off just like Willow did. A little spacey, off in her own world, & only wanting to be around you if you have a treat. My nerves had finally calmed down but seem to be amping up again for Trinket. Send some healthy doeling vibes our way!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

How much “stuff leaking out of new momma for a few days” is there supposed to be? Willow is 5 days past & has quite a bit appearing today....? Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you talking about blood discharge, clean out? If so, it can be up to a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

It was stringy sticky goopy looking stuff. I called the vet, because that’s what I do, & they said should be fine as long as no temp & good appetite. Checked out! Just threw me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, vet is correct.


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Kidding for us has come to an end! Trinket blessed us with twins at about 11 this morning. I was fully prepared thanks to reading all the posts on here! But I still called the vet when I saw 2 back feet. She talked me through what to do so I'll be confident for next time. Baby girl is a loud white & red pattern & was nursing while mama was laying down bringing her brother into the world! He is a cute little dude with just enough sparkle to make my girls happy. All is well, so happy she picked today to have them, it's 52, but supposed to drop to the teens tonight & stay there for the next couple of days. I'll get better pictures of everyone later on, but I couldn't wait to share!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awww, how cute! Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous twins!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## Kelly’s goats (Feb 19, 2018)

Congrats


----------



## Jrsno1fan (Aug 19, 2017)

Two sets of twins! That’s amazing. Congratulations and I’m loving all do the names.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

